
Pexels – Free stock photos - tilt
https://www.pexels.com/
======
StevePerkins
The more variety, the better! Apparently a lot of people love Unsplash, but
how many...

(1) mountainscapes

(2) cityscapes

(3) fields

(4) pretty girls standing in fields, and

(5) coffeshop patrons typing away on _powered-off_ MacBooks

... does the world really need?

Especially when they all come with washed-out Instagram filters pre-applied.

~~~
pavlov
It's interesting to watch how what was considered good taste a short time ago
is gradually becoming tired, cliché, phoney -- and in 10 years will look as
outdated as 2003's web designs look now.

The software industry and startup scene is enormously fashion-driven. A lot of
people like to pretend it's the opposite though: a group of ideal
meritocracies building highly needed products based on rational data-driven
decisions...

~~~
jbpetersen
Staying fashionable for a given context is a fantastic means of signaling that
you're well connected. Even more so if you kick off a new trend.

Fashion based signals then inevitable degrade as they become more mainstream
and are replaced by whatever hot new thing that's different enough to avoid
confusion with other trends.

Even an ideal meritocracy requires abstractions for efficient communication.

------
fauria
Nice project! I used to find free stock photos browsing Flickr filtering by
license:
[https://www.flickr.com/search/?text=&license=4%2C5%2C9%2C10](https://www.flickr.com/search/?text=&license=4%2C5%2C9%2C10)

------
davegri
I got sick of seeing 100 different websites with stock photos so I built a web
crawler to crawl all of them and put the links into a database

Thats how [http://librestock.com](http://librestock.com) was born. enjoy :)

------
rotten
How does their business model work? Are they a not-for-profit or non-profit?
Do they really get enough money from shutterstock click-throughs and donations
to fund the site and image curation process?

~~~
Shengbo
They also have ads and an app and/or PS plugin they're selling for $19.

------
dchest
Looks good!

Another public domain collection I use:
[https://pixabay.com/](https://pixabay.com/)

~~~
derwiki
I just got a $2 donation on Pixabay for one of my photos :-)

------
aakarpost
This site looks great. But think, Unsplash is unbeatable.

------
bb101
Is it just me, or do quite a few of the photos look like they are from
Unsplash?

~~~
kennydude
Yup

> Photo Sources

> Only Creative Commons images from our community of photographers and sources
> like Unsplash, Gratisography, Little Visuals and many more are added to our
> photo database. We constantly try to deliver as many high quality free stock
> photos as possible to the creatives who use our website.

------
nnq
So, can I use the ones with faces of people in them if they don't have a Model
Release Form... ?

~~~
Shengbo
"The only restriction is that identifiable people may not appear in a bad
light or in a way that they may find offensive, unless they give their
consent."

~~~
egeozcan
> in a way that they may find offensive

IANAL but isn't that too vague?

~~~
huac
this is one area you'd want it to be vague (from the image curator/host's
perspective)

~~~
egeozcan
...so if the model happens to be Muslim and someone uses it in a website which
sells pork meat, there is a potential case here? (I chose the example because
I'm coming from a country in which this kind of stuff usually happened to be a
problem - nothing meant against any religion or group).

------
satuim
The website I used was - [http://librestock.com/](http://librestock.com/)

Which is a large search engine for public domain images. Too bad the search
sucks compared to this.

~~~
davegri
Hey! I'm the creator of librestock, could you please clarify as to what sucks
and how I can improve it? I'm very much a beginner.

~~~
exodust
I think he means Pexels search sucks, not yours. Although he/she is not clear.

Your site does not look like it was made by a beginner. Seriously, is this
what beginners can do?

I just did a side by side comparison searching for "ashtray", and your
Librestock search actually finds ashtray photos from Pexels that not even
Pexels search returns. So I'm quite confident that Pexels search sucks and
yours does not suck.

~~~
davegri
Oh man thats a relief!

The reason I can find stuff from pexels that they cant find is actually
because I have duplicate image detection that sources the tags from multiple
sources. So a different source must have tagged it as ashtray!

I've been building websites for a year. I still consider myself very much a
beginner. (I worked in design before that). thanks for the compliment!

------
przemoc
Can be useful. Thanks for sharing!

I usually used sxc.hu so far, which became FreeImages.com some time ago.

------
jrbapna
Can these stock photos be used commercially? Can they be resold?

~~~
sleepychu
Yes, CC0 License.[0]

[0] - [https://www.pexels.com/photo-license/](https://www.pexels.com/photo-
license/)

------
a_small_island
I personally prefer the UI design on pexels over unsplash

------
VOYD
free? Does nobody ever learn?

~~~
exodust
Your comment lacks all the things needed for discussion to go anywhere. Was
that your intention?

You take issue with "free" and in addition there's some valuable lesson we
should be remembering, but that's where you've stumped me.

------
fluxic
It's no Unsplash... sorry.

